# HELP! Convict cichlid issues



## Majestic (Sep 9, 2019)

Hi this is my first post so please be kind if I ask stupid questions, iv only had fish for about 6 weeks, a friend helped me set up a 100litre tank and gave me 6 baby convicts, she thought they were all boys... I also Hav a yabbie in there, three big and three small convicts, all from the same "litter"? Lol born at the same time or whatever. Turns out at least one is a girl, coz two of them paired up and had babies. Lots and lots of tiny babies. The parents Hav the other 4 fish and the yabbie cowering in the corner of the tank, I noticed one of the smaller ones has had its lips pretty much chewed right off so yesterday I put in a very big breeding net/box thing to protect the 4 fish getting belted and popped them in there just till the babies are a little bigger and the parents chill out or at least till the one has grown its lips back


----------



## felipefaccini (Sep 10, 2019)

Agresion is not going to stop, you may need to separate them into their own tank

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Majestic (Sep 9, 2019)

**** Thankyou, I don't Hav any other tanks  except the one with the Platys in it


----------



## Jrguerra619 (Aug 21, 2019)

when Convict spawn they get very aggressive. i have a 3 inch one and attack my 6 inch oscar.


----------

